

Do crowdsourced Q&A sites deliver any value? - mhil
http://www.transcapitalist.com/transcapitalist/2009/12/26/do-crowdsourced-qa-sites-deliver-any-value.html

======
tdoggette
No mention of StackOverflow, which is far and away the best of the niche sites
he talks about at the end.

